# Comfortable co-sleeping positioning?



## LunaMoth (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm wondering how others position themselves in the bed while co-sleeping with an infant. I'm finding that my arms fall asleep often and I get some bad aches in my hips and shoulders. I'm hoping others have figured out more comfortable positions for sleeping that they're willing to share.

Here's what we do... DS and I sleep facing each other and I put my arm above his head to shield him from pillows and the headboard. We switch sides throughout the night for breastfeeding.


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I normally put the baby on the side that I nursed him on last. I kind of just flipped from side to side during the night, but it helped with remembering what side to start breastfeeding on.


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

I face the baby with my back to my toddler. I get really bad hip pain due to not turning over all night. The baby will not let mr turn my back to her and we do not flip over due to her big brother being on the other side of me and his tossing and turning may hurt her. It is a real challenge.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

For the first 6 months of cosleeping I had a horrible pinched nerve in my shoulder. I was so afraid of waking him or rolling on him that I didn't think of my own comfort!

Heres what I do now, and will do in the future. Either get rid of the pillow or turn the pillow longways and place the baby up by my face. That way the level of the covers are not covering his face but covering me. Most nights I curl up into a ball closer to the end of the bed with my back facing him (he's a toddler now!) The things we do for love, eh?


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LunaMoth* 
I'm wondering how others position themselves in the bed while co-sleeping with an infant. I'm finding that my arms fall asleep often and I get some bad aches in my hips and shoulders. I'm hoping others have figured out more comfortable positions for sleeping that they're willing to share.

Here's what we do... DS and I sleep facing each other and I put my arm above his head to shield him from pillows and the headboard. We switch sides throughout the night for breastfeeding.

nak... sorry about typos
I'm havig the same issue.... I use a small throw pillow from our couch so that I don't have to worry about sheilding him from huge pillows... but byh 2 am or so, my shoulders and hips are killing me from side sleeping all night long... sometimes I'll roll onto my back and stretch for a bit... but I don't stay like that for long /cit makes me feel les in tune with ds...


----------



## LunaMoth (Jun 16, 2006)

I like the suggestions of using a smaller pillow or turning the bed pillow on its side while sleeping - thanks for sharing those tips







. It helps to know that others have felt this way and figured out ways to deal with it. I also stretch out on my back from time to time in hopes of relieving some of the aches, but I too feel less in-tune with my DS if I'm not facing him. Also, since reading in one of Dr. Sears books that babies learn to breathe more regularly and rhythmically from sleeping next to an adult, I have felt that I want to help my DS in this way. So, even if I am on my back I turn my face towards him. My DS is such a snugglebug - it's hard to deny him even a moment of snuggling! It is amazing all the things we will do for our LOs - that's what being a mama's all about, I think! It is so well worth it to wake up to those big wide eyes and that beautiful smile in the morning - I know I'm helping him to thrive!


----------



## BlueEyedLady (Jun 13, 2006)

I never figured it out. I really wanted to co-sleep for quite a while, but truthfully I was kind of glad when DS started having none of it. I mean he HATES co-sleeping and has except for the first month or so. But for that month I was in constant pain from keeping the pillow lengthwise so it was away from him, my upper arm above his head to keep him from DH's pillow, and my lower arm cupped along his side to keep the covers off him when DH would toss and turn.

Every once in a while I'd try to very, very quietly and gently roll onto my back to stretch out for a minute and try to minimize the hip/back/neck/shoulder/arm pain, but DS always woke screaming when I did that. With him I couldn't even switch sides at night - there was literally only one spot in our bed where he would sleep.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Thank Rod I found this post!

My son is 11 weeks old and I am so desperate to find a more comfortable way to co-sleep with him. My shoulders, hips, and back are killing me. My shoulders even started making this awful clicking noise when I move them for the first time in the morning (or when we switch sides at night). I find that lifting my arm a certain way during the day is painful. My hips feel bruised, much like they did during pregnancy, and my back is sore from being all twisted.

I have a (non-bendable) memory foam pillow that I read was safer for co-sleeping, so I'm not sure how it would work to turn it length-wise, but maybe we should try it; it's no biggie if my feet hang off the end of the bed.

I also don't know how to sleep without facing my son. I *need* to do it. I couldn't turn my back to him. I usually just stay on my side with my arm above his head and under my pillow, looking down at him.

I don't want to end up with an RSI or something! Anyone else have any tips/ideas?


----------

